# Here she is-my (nameless) Crested baby!



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

These aren't very good pictures but here are some pics taken at Carlin's on Monday, and of my little girl here at home. It is hard to get pics of them because they are REALLY fast little buggers. No wonder they excel at agility! I could not believe how far and how fast they run, and turn on a dime! They do tend to run straight at you though and then not so good at putting on the brakes! They are also LOUD-did I say LOUD? I had no idea something so little could scream (and I mean scream) so loud and so long. She stops as soon as she is with me and starts up when I am out of sight or she is in her pen.

The Goldens are very good with her. She idolizes Trouble, is still wary of Creed, who tries to play with by lying down and batting at her with his paw. Hilton loves her and wants to play with her but has to learn the size difference. I think she and Sabu are going to get along really well.

She still is not named. Kennel name is Krishna. There is no litter theme. I liked "Tink"-Krishna's Trust and Pixie Dust-but I am not sure Carlin liked Tink. The girl she and Gloria are co-owning is Glory-Krishna's No Guts, No Glory.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well you cam't name her Hoochette cause she has more hair on her head than I have.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The hairless one reminds me of Cher! lol

Is yours the one with hair? Cherry Krishna, hahahahaha, sorry that just popped into my head


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Well you cam't name her Hoochette cause she has more hair on her head than I have.


LOL! I learned there are actually 3 "types"-a true hairless, a hairy hairless (they have the more spectacular manes and tails) and then the Powder Puffs like my little girl. Maybe you are a true hairless, Hooch!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> The hairless one reminds me of Cher! lol
> 
> Is yours the one with hair? Cherry Krishna, hahahahaha, sorry that just popped into my head


LOL-you made me spit my diet coke out with that one!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> LOL! I learned there are actually 3 "types"-a true hairless, a hairy hairless (they have the more spectacular manes and tails) and then the Powder Puffs like my little girl. Maybe you are a true hairless, Hooch!


I am going with hairy hairless myself.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is an exotic little thing- The screaming sounds startling, for sure. It's very cute to picture the big goldens with this pint-sized little critter.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

TOO cute. I love the breed. I handled two English imports for a woman up here when Cresteds were first accepted into the Miscellaneous Group. When I brought them home, my oldest son, then about five, looked into the carriers and screamed "DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!! MOMMY BROUGHT HOME ALIENS!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, I can understand his feelings! Too funny 




Pointgold said:


> TOO cute. I love the breed. I handled two English imports for a woman up here when Cresteds were first accepted into the Miscellaneous Group. When I brought them home, my oldest son, then about five, looked into the carriers and screamed "DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!! MOMMY BROUGHT HOME ALIENS!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a real cutie.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Oh, I can understand his feelings! Too funny


 
They are smart little things. Prepping them for the ring was interesting - comb their little furnishings, and put Queen Helen's hand cream on their bodies!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How about a Chinese name like Ming, LeeLee,Beijing, Shandong, Peking, Mandarin(mandy),Lingling or Shanghai? Tao? Lotus, orchid, Bamboo? Dumpling. . . (just kidding)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What is Queen Helen's hand cream? Does it go on the dog's bare skin?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> What is Queen Helen's hand cream? Does it go on the dog's bare skin?


Queen Helene's products have been around forEVER - My Grandmother used them. Yes, I would rub the cream into the dog's skin, just like hand or body lotion. Their skin is very interesting, actually, and the owner of the dogs that I handled used the cream rather than oiling it - it kept it supple and still provided a little sheen, without looking "unnatural".


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry Laura, but I think hairless dogs look "unnatural"!!!!

Linda, I think your pup is cute even though I am not a small dog person or rather, I am a big dog person. : ) I am glad yours has hair though. : )


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am not sure I will ever get into the hairless ones-I like their looks but I'm not so sure about the skin care.

Now I am thinking about call name "Cher" and maybe Krishna's Dark Lady for her registered name. I think it was Mylissyk who mentioned Cher.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> The hairless one reminds me of Cher! lol
> 
> Is yours the one with hair? Cherry Krishna, hahahahaha, sorry that just popped into my head


now that is a hoot of a name! I think Cher suits her


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You can paint her toenail, pawnails, red and give her a rhinestone collar


----------

